# Eigenbau-Filterprojekt



## wolfgang_m (19. Aug. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte unseren Teich gestern in diesem ( https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28914 ) Beitrag vorgestellt.

Wie schon angesprochen, habe ich nun vor, das Wasser klarer zu bekommen. Seit ein paar Jahren ist der Teich mit jedem Jahr etwas trüber geworden. Die Sicht liegt mittlerweile höchstens noch bei 30 cm Wassertiefe. Außerdem habe ich in diesem Jahr seit längerem wieder mal Algen. Keine Fadenalgen, sondern ganz kleines körniges und flockiges Zeug. Nicht in Mengen, die mir die Haare hochtreiben, aber es sieht halt lausig aus.
Mir ist klar, daß die Fische zumindestens in dieser Hinsicht ein wesentlicher Verursacher sind. Ich will also zusehen, daß die alle weiter bei mir herumrudern können, ich aber mal wieder den Teichgrund sehen und vor allen Dingen ein paar Schwimmzüge tun kann.

Bei der Anlage des Teiches haben wir einen Platz für einen Filter schon vorgesehen. Aufgrund der örtlichen Gegebenheiten konnte der betonierte Kasten nicht in idealer Form erstellt werden, sondern hat mehr oder weniger die Form eines Tortenstückes.
Aus diesem Grund möchte ich den Filter auch selbst bauen. Ich habe mir alle möglichen Fertigfilter angesehen. Allerdings habe ich keinen gefunden, der eine ausreichende Filterleistung erwarten läßt und in den komischen Kasten paßt. Die meisten Filterbehälter sind entweder zu hoch oder ich bekomme nicht genug Behälter untergebracht.
So bin ich auf die Idee gekommen, einen Hängepatronenfilter in Schwerkraftversion selbst zu bauen.

Die Holzterasse am Teich besteht aus einzelnen Elementen, die ich in diesem Jahr mit Scharnieren versehen habe, damit man auch mal an den Kasten drankommt.

  

Der Schacht ist einen guten Meter tief. Tiefer habe ich es mit der Spitzhacke nicht geschafft weil der Untergrund ziemlich felsig ist. Ich habe verzinkte Stahlträger mit in die Betonsohle eingegossen, auf die ich meine Eigenbau-Behälter stellen will. ( Auf dem folgenden Bild ist die Fertigsohle noch nicht gegossen. Die Träger sind jetzt zur Hälfte einbetoniert )

 

Mein Plan sieht im Moment so aus, daß ich aus Edelstahlblechen vier Behälter schweißen will. 

 

Der erste Behälter ( in der Skizze unten ) stellt den Einlauf dar. Hier soll eine Vorabscheidung z.B. mit einem Bogensieb o.ä. stattfinden. Die beiden folgenden Behälter enthalten die Filterpatronen. Jeder Behälter bekommt oben einen Rahmen, der sechs Elemente mit je 10 hängenden Filterpatronen aufnimmt. Die Filterpatronen werden in Plexiglasplatten gehalten, diese werden über Niederhalter-Winkel im Rahmen fixiert.
Dadurch kann jedes Element zum Reinigen einzeln entnommen werden.
Beide Behälter nehmen somit insgesamt 120 Filterpatronen auf. Im Moment gehe ich davon aus, daß ich eine Patronenlänge von 60 cm hinbekomme. Ich muss ja mit der Plexiglasplatte nicht nur unterhalb des Wasserspiegels bleiben, sondern es muß darüber auch noch genügend Platz gegenüber dem durchschnittlichen Wasserspiegel für das gefilterte Wasser  bleiben, damit es in den letzten Behälter abfließen kann. Damit bekomme ich also etwa 70 Meter Filterpatronen zusammen. Das sollte für max. 75 Kubikmeter Wasser mit 100 Goldis ausreichen.
Der letzte Behälter nimmt eigentlich nur noch die Pumpe auf. Möglicherweise gibt es aber auch noch andere Möglichkeiten. Vielleicht sagt jemand was dazu.

Soweit also meine grobe Vorstellung. Was haltet Ihr davon ?

Fragen hätte ich auch schon dazu :

Wie sollte der Einlauf aussehen ? Im Moment denke ich an ein 100er Rohr, das im oberen Drittel des ersten Behälters angesetzt wird. Wird der ( dann sehr geringe ) Wasserdruck ausreichen, um den notwendigen Durchsatz zu gewährleisten ? 

Auf der Teich-Innenseite wollte ich den Einlauf so verzweigen, daß Wasser aus zwei bis drei verschiedenen Stellen des Teiches einläuft. Da ich keinen echten Bodenablauf habe, kann man ja die Rohrenden jeweils mit einem Gitter versehen, offen in Bodennähe enden lassen, oder ?

Wie schafft man es die Einläufe im Teich so zu gestalten, daß sich keine Fische in den Filter verirren, aber auch kein Dreck ein ggf. zu engmaschiges Gitter verstopft ?

Wenn man im Teichzubehörhandel nach erforderlicher Pumpenleistung fragt, bekommt man ( oder nur ich ?  ) immer vollkommen abstruse Werte genannt. Ich denke, das liegt daran, daß die Händler, bei den ich bisher gewesen bin, immer auch Koi-Freaks waren. Ich habe also mitgenommen, daß es unbedingt notwendig ist, die Pumpe(n) so zu bemessen, daß das gesamte Teichvolumen drei- bis viermal pro Stunde durch den Filter gepumpt wird.
Die daraus resultierende Stromrechnung will und kann ich nicht bezahlen. Ich beabsichtige, eine Pumpe mit 8000 - 10000 L/h zu installieren. Oder ? 

Gruß,
Wolfgang


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filterprojekt*

Hallo Wolfgang, einen echt beeindruckenden Teich hast Du da, Hut ab!   
Ich habe im Vergleich dazu nur eine Pfütze...
Bei Deinem Filter kannst Du an vielen Ecken rechnen. Letzten Endes entscheidet ein "Flaschenhals" über die Gesamtleistung.
Da mein Filter auch in einem Schacht steht, und in "Halbschwerkraft" läuft, will ich Dir antworten.
Bei mir hatte ich gerechnet, dass 2 63er Zuläufe (das sind also 2 mal 2" Innendurchmesser) mit allen Winkeln zum SiFi bei 10m³/h nicht ganz 10 cm Höhendifferenz verursachen. Damit reicht bei Dir ein 100er KG/HT-Rohr, wenn Du nicht über 25m³/h hinaus gehen willst.
Als Pumpe würde ich z. B. eine Oase Optimax empfehlen. Die verbraucht auf 10m³/h etwa 130,-€ Strom im Jahr, wenn sie denn durchlaufen würde. Es gibt etliche vergleichbare Modelle, im vergleichbaren Preissegment. Die Pumpen lassen sich meist "trocken" aufstellen (darauf habe ich, obwohl ich keinen Schwimmteich habe, Wert gelegt). Das spart den Pumpenschacht, der sonst noch nötig wäre (so ist der 4. Behälter ein dritter Patronenfilter?).
Als möglichen Engpaß würde ich den SiFi sehen. Bei mir laufen weniger als 10 m³/h durch ein 30cmx30cm-Sieb. Deine SiFi-Kiste ist mir zu klein für >20m³/h, zumindest wenn Du nicht täglich reinigen willst (da fehlen mir die Erfahrungen, das ist nur so eine Ahnung, sorry). 
Die Patronenfilter willst Du "parallel" fahren?
Wie wllst Du den im Patronenfilter abgesetzten Schlamm herausholen? Das fehlt in Deiner Zeichnung. Wenn die Behälter auf dem Boden eng nebeneinander stehen, ist Schmutzablauf nicht praktikabel. Wie wäre es mit eingeklebtem "Steigrohr" als Anschluß für einen Schlammsuger?
Bei mir in meiner Pfütze kann ich einmal pro Woche 2x10 Liter aus meinen Mülltonnen ablassen, soviel Schlamm lagert sich da ab. Im Urlaub habe ich 3 Wochen gewartet - dann stinkt die Brühe am Boden aber schon heftig!
So professionell wie Deine Zeichnung aussieht, hast Du Dir über die Leitungsführung schon Gedanken gemacht? Ich habe bei mir eine Krise gekriegt, da ich nun mal kein Konstukteur, noch Handwerker bin. Aber es hat gerade noch so gepaßt...


----------



## wolfgang_m (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filterprojekt*

Hallo Rolf,

mit der Pumpenleistung habe ich mich wohl etwas mißverständlich ausgedrückt. Ich will die Leistung so niedrig wie vertretbar halten. Der Fischbesatz soll sich nicht ändern. Ich glaube, es reicht aus, wenn das Teichvolumen 3-4 mal in 24 Std. durch den Filter geht. Das würde bedeuten, daß ich mit einer 10000 l/h Pumpe auskomme.
Sieht das jemand anders ?

Die Schlammentsorgung ist noch ein offener Punkt. Ursprünglich wollte ich ein Rohr von einem mittigen Bodenablauf des Behälters unter dem Boden zur Stirnseite herausführen. Das geht aber nicht mehr, weil ich die Behälter statt auf Füße auf die Stahlträger setze. Damit ist der Weg versperrt. Ich denke, ich löse das so : Den Behälterboden werde ich so ansetzen, daß er leicht zur Stirnseite geneigt ist, ggf. auch zur Seite, damit das Wasser zu einer der vorderen Ecken läuft. Die Behälter bekommen ohnehin aus Stabilitätsgründen einen außen angeschweißten Gitterrahmen. Auf diesem steht der Behälter dann insgesamt wieder waagerecht. Dann kann ich an einer Ecke einen Stutzen einschweißen, um den Behälter zu entleeren.

Mit dem Siebfilter wirst Du wohl recht haben. Die Vorabscheidung ist so eine Baustelle, zu der ich irgendwie keinen intellektuellen Zugang finde. 
An sich ist ja auch ein Vortex eine Variante, ist aber wohl nicht so effektiv, wie ein SiFi. Außerdem habe ich an der Ecke keinen Platz für einen so großen runden Behälter, wie es wohl erforderlich ist. Dort an der Schmalseite, in  der Zeichnung die unterste waagerechte Seite, befindet sich auch der Strom-Verteilerkasten. Da muss ich auch noch drankommen.
Vielleicht kann ich den SiFi Kasten noch größer machen. Ich muß mal sehen, wie ich die Verbindung der Behälter mache, d.h. welchen Platzbedarf ich dann für Stutzen, Rohre, Schieber, etc habe.
Aber sehr dankbar wäre ich schon für Vorschläge, wie man eine vernünftige Vorfilterung in diesem Fall konzipiert.

Ach so, die beiden Patronenfilter sollen hintereinander, also in Reihe gefahren werden. Wäre parallel besser ?

Gruß,
Wolfgang


----------



## Digicat (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filterprojekt*

Servus Wolfgang

Wie wäre es mit dem Komplettfilter ....... Vliesfilter - Mamovlieser 500 incl. Biowanne (ein bisserl runter scrollen)

Sollte sich vom Platz gerade noch ausgehen ..... :beten


----------



## wolfgang_m (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filterprojekt*

Hallo Helmut,

Vliesfilter kannte ich bis vorgestern abend noch überhaupt nicht. 

Breite und Länge würde locker passen. Die Höhe könnte kritisch sein, unter den Trägern, auf denen das Holzdeck liegt ist weniger als 100 cm Platz.
Als Alleinfilter scheint er mir allerdings nicht ausreichend, das ist aber nur ein Bauchgefühl. Wie gesagt, bei Vliesfiltern muss ich mich erst noch einlesen.

Der Preis ist natürlich auch eine Ansage. Junge, Junge, an sich wollte ich insgesamt mit 2500 € auskommen.

Gruß,
Wolfgang


----------



## derschwarzepeter (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filterprojekt*

Hallo Wolfgang!
Ich prsönlich bereibe (noch?) KEINEN Filter, aber sehr wohl Baugruppen davon
(Skimmer, Pumpen, Verrohrungen, ...) und beschäftige mich schon seit einioger Zeit mit dieser Thematik.
Mit deinem Pumpenkeller neben dem Teich hast du dir ja eine ideale Gelegenheit zum Filtereinbau geschaffen
und deine Fähigkeit zum Niro-Schweissen schreit geradezu nach einem Eigenbau,
vor allem, weil der Keller nicht rechteckig ist und so Standardfilter nicht freudig hineinhupfen.

Den Zulauf vom Teich würde ich über einen Skimmer realisieren,
der die Wasseroberfläche frei von diversen klainen Flankerln (Blütenstaub und -blätter usw.) hält.
Ich verwende da mit gutem Erfolg einen Rohrschwimmskimmer ohne Sieb (Ebay ca. 25 €)
Über ein 100 mm-Abflussrohr geht´s dann in den Filterkeller.
die Verrohrung sollte so strömungsgünstig wie möglich gehalten werden
(Da wird sehr oft gesündigt und dann mit geringer Literleistung und hoehen Stromkosten bezahlt!);
90°-Bögen solltest du dabei vermeiden, sondern besser 2 Stk. 45°-Bögen zusammenstecken.
(Da reinzugreifen und zu fühlen, ob da vielleicht ein bremsender Spritzgussgrat ist
und den rauszuschaben,
ist wenig Arbeit und kann kein Fehler sein!)
Als erste Stufe würde ich jedoch keinen Siebfilter, sondern einen Hydrozyklon (Vortex) einsetzen, 
der die Grobabscheidung ohne Verstopfungsgefahr (Laub) vornimmt
und einfach aus einer Regentonne hergestellt werden kann.
Der passert ideal in das enge Winkerl ganz unten in deiner Skizze.
Nachdem so ein Vortex keine 100%ige Abscheidung garantiert,
kannst du als 2. Stufe einen relativ feinen Siebfilter setzen.
Wenn du schon die Behälter selber machen kannst, 
würde ich aber das Volumen des Kellers besser nutzen, was NICHT rechteckige Behälter zur folge hat.
Die Innenwinkel sollen dabei aber nicht zu klein sein (größer 60%), 
sonst ergibt das scher reinigbare Dreckwinkel.
JEDER Behälter sollte einen 50 mm-Bodenablauf besitzen, 
der über Kugelventile zu einer Schmutzwasserpumpe führt, an welche ein Schlauch angeschlossen werden kann.
Damit kann man Sediment und Schlamm in die Hecken pumpen (super Dünger!)
oder die Behälter einzeln entleeren bzw. sogar mit der Pumpe ausspritzen,
indem man das Wasser aus einer der letzten Kammern verwendet.
Als Filtermedium gefallen mir die Japanbürsten am besten, 
da die immer noch einen freien Durchgang für Tiere gewähren.
Deine beschriebenen Flankerl (Schwebealgen) im Wasser bleiben da brav dran hängen.
Bei den Pumpen bin ich ein glühender Verfechter der Mammutpumpe
(siehe dazu auch meinen Beitrag "tierfreundliche Pumpe im Naturteich"),
die einfach eine Menge Vorteile aufweist, aber im Geschäft (fast) nie angeboten wird.

Nachdem du in dem Teich auch schwimmen willst (verständlich!),
will ich dir noch eine Verbesserung ans Herz legen, die ich heuer bei meinem Teich eingebaut habe.
Die zu starke (20 m³/h!) Mammutpumpe am Skimmer habe ich gedrosselt, 
indem ich einen Teil des Luftstromes abzweige und eine zweite betreibe,
die das Wasser in ca. 1,5 m Tiefe entnimmt (Einlauftrichter!)
und an der Oberfläche abgibt, womit sich eine kreisförmige Strömung im Teich einstellt,
die schwimmende Verunreinigungen zum Skimmer führt.
Als angenehmer Nebeneffekt entfällt die beim Schwimmen grausliche Temperaturschichtung direkt an der Oberfläche,
was den Badespaß deutleich erhöht.


----------



## maritim (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filterprojekt*

hallo wolfgang,

wenn ich es richtige sehe, dann wirst du mit einem schwerkraftfilter arbeiten?
hier wäre eine überlegung, das du mit einer rohrpumpe arbeitest, die wenig energie braucht.
die rohrpumpen kosten nicht die welt und darum würde ich auch zwei nehmen, die je ein spaltsieb anfahren. so kannst du bei bedarf eine pumpe zuschalten, wenn es erforderlich ist. und du hast eine in reserve falls eine pumpe ausfallen sollte.

vielleicht kannst du dir das geld für das teuere edelstahl sparen, wenn du mit dichtschlämme arbeitest.... so mauerst du dir nur die behälter und das spart sicher geld.


muss leider helmut wiedersprechen
ein 500er vliesfilter bei der teichgröße geht wahrscheinlich in die beuge und der vliesverbrauch wird recht hoch.
man könnte natürlich auch einen größeren vliesfilter nehmen, aber das geht ins geld.

anfangs kann man auch mit spaltsieben arbeiten und später wenn man etwas geld gespart hat, schafft man sich einen trommelfilter an. wenn man die augen offen hält, dann bekommt man schon gute gebraucht für 1500 bis 3000 euro.


----------



## Digicat (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filterprojekt*

Servus Wolfgang

Vliesfilter sind neben Trommelfilter die effizienteste Art Teiche (Schwimm- und Koiteiche) zu filtern.

Ohne jetzt Werbung für den diesen Vliesfilter zu machen ... der Hersteller fertigt nach Bestellung und ich könnte mir vorstellen, wenn du Ihn kontaktierst wird er auch einen niedrigeren fertigen können ... wird halt die Biowanne niederer .

Hmmmm ... ob du bei Selbstbau auch eine solche effizienz mit einem Sifi + Patronen hinbekommst .... glaube es nicht .... gerade Schwebalgen sind sehr schwer zu filtern, vorallem ohne UVC. Von der schwierigen Reinigung der Patronen ganz abgesehen = Aufwand.
Vom Preis her würde ich meinen wirst aufs selbe kommen. Edelstahlgehäuse, sowohl vom Material her als auch von der Bearbeitung kosten auch einiges. Deinen Zeitaufwand wennst auch noch einrechnest ... wird Dir der Vliesfilter billiger kommen.

Thema zu Vliesfilter


----------



## Digicat (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filterprojekt*

Upps ... da hat sich der Peter und der Peter dazwischen geschummelt 

@ Peter (Maritim): 


> ein 500er vliesfilter bei der teichgröße geht wahrscheinlich in die beuge und der vliesverbrauch wird recht hoch.


Das würde sicher bei Koiteiche zutreffen .... für Schwimmteiche kann man aber das doppelte Volumen heranziehen (siehe Smartpond) .... und Wolfgang schreibt ja auch von einer Umwälzung mit einer 10.00er Pumpe ... was mMn. auch reichen würde bei einem Schwimmteich  = ~3x24h/Volumen ..... nur so nebenbei, bei meinem Ex-Schwimmteich hatte ich eine Umwälzrate von 1x24h und klares Wasser :smoki

@ Peter ("DSP"):


> Als erste Stufe würde ich jedoch keinen Siebfilter, sondern einen Hydrozyklon (Vortex) einsetzen,
> der die Grobabscheidung ohne Verstopfungsgefahr (Laub) vornimmt
> und einfach aus einer Regentonne hergestellt werden kann.


Hmmm .... könntest mir recht gegeben, wenn ich schreibe, Wolfgang steig auf heutige Technik um .... Dein Vorschlag in Ehren ..... aber das ist Stand von vorgestern ..... sicher auch net schlecht gewesen ... nur mit welchem Reinigungsaufwand , daß darf man nicht vergessen und vorallem die Nährstoffe bleiben im Vortex liegen und vergammeln bis man den Zugschieber zieht (gilt im übrigen auch für Bürsten- und Patronenfilter)  = neues Algenfutter .....


----------



## derschwarzepeter (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filterprojekt*

Das mag schon sein,
aber mir gefällt an dem Vortex einfach, 

dass der simpelst zu bauen ist,
ohne jegliches verstopfendes Filtermedium auskommt,
wirklich große und grobe Stoffe abscheidet, die sonst feine Stufen verlegen
und dass man ihn so schön automatisieren kann:
Die Schmutzwasserpumpe saugt über den Bodenablauf 
schaltuhrgesteuert z.B. alle 48 Stunden für 5 min ab in die Hecke.
Dann sind ist das Zeug auch aus dem Kreislauf, bevor´s vergammeln kann
und irgendeine aufwändige Reinigerei, die´s außer beim Trommelfilter überall gibt,
entfällt weitgehend, während die nächsten Stufen entlastet werden und länger "stehen".


----------



## Digicat (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filterprojekt*

Servus Peter

Habe gerade ein bisserl recherchiert ...



> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> ein Vortex ist nicht unbedingt schlecht :!:
> Ein tangentialer Einlauf ist schon eine gute Voraussetzung, wenn es dann bei nur einem bleibt.
> ...


Quelle

Das Volumen eines Vortex berechnen

Den Platz hat Wolfgang nicht


----------



## wolfgang_m (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filterprojekt*

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die vielen Informationen. Die muss ich jetzt erst einmal sortieren und bearbeiten. Also nicht böse sein, wenn ich in der nächsten Zeit nicht immer direkt reagiere.

Zum Trommelfilter ( kannte ich bislang auch noch nicht ) fällt mir spontan folgendes ein:
Das Funktionsprinzip mit automatischer Spülung ist ja wohl recht effektiv. Der Antrieb, die Spülsteuerung, etc. haben natürlich ihren Preis.
Würde "Trommelfilter für Arme" nicht auch schon funktionieren ?
Also : ein zylindrisches Gefäß, z.B. Regentonne mit großem Ablauf in nachgeschaltete Feinfilterung. Etwas kleineres zylindrisches Gefäß ( z.B. ex-Waschmaschinen- oder Wäschetrocknertrommel ) bekommt rundherum große Ausschnitte, in die Siebe eingesetzt werden. Eine Kreisfläche wird vollkommen herausgeschnitten. Dieses Gefäß wird mit der offenen Seite nach oben in das äußere Gefäß eingesetzt. ( Abstandshalter zum Boden, damit Wasser ungehindert ablaufen kann) 
Abstand der beiden Gefäße z.B. rundherum eine Handbreit.
Wassereinleitung vom Teich z.B. über einen kegeligen Dom. Grobschmutz bleibt in der  
inneren Trommel.
Vorteil : einfacher, kostengünstiger Aufbau, Nachteil : Muss regelmäßig manuell gereinigt werden.

Gruß,
Wolfgang


----------



## wolfgang_m (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filterprojekt*

... ich habe gerade mal in den Link von Helmut zur Auslegung des Vortex geguckt. Nach dieser Faustformel müßte ich etwa 1,7 cbm Inhalt bereitstellen. :shock

So wie es aussieht, hier muss ich wohl andere Wege gehen.

Gruß,
Wolfgang


----------



## Digicat (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filterprojekt*

Servus Wolfgang

Vliesfilter - Eigenbau

Trommelfilter - Eigenbau ( ich hoffe der Link ist auch für nicht registrierte User zu sehen) ... in seiner Signatur den Link anklicken und du kannst Dir den TF in Betrieb ansehen ....


----------



## maritim (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filterprojekt*



Digicat schrieb:


> nur mit welchem Reinigungsaufwand , daß darf man nicht vergessen und vorallem die Nährstoffe bleiben im Vortex liegen und vergammeln bis man den Zugschieber zieht (gilt im übrigen auch für Bürsten- und* Patronenfilter*)  = neues Algenfutter .....



hallo helmut,

mal unter uns gesprochen......
das sieht bei helix & co auch nicht besser aus , als bei einem patronenfilter.
bei helix setzt sich der dreck , den der spaltfilter nicht rausholen konnte auch ab.
ich persönlich sehe bei einer vorfilterung mit spaltsieb einen patronenfilter der vor dem helix sitzt als beste lösung an.
der zieht wenigstens noch dein feinen schmodder raus. lieber soll etwas bei dem patronenfilter  in lösung gehen wo genügend bakterien sind.
das helix arbeitet dann auch wesendlich besser, wenn es durch den patronenfilter keinen dreck abbekommt.
weil ohne feinfilterung vorm helix, spült sich der schmodder immer nur in den teich.
wenn natürlich der vorfilter ein trommel oder vliesfilter ist, dann kann man sich den patronenfilter vorm helix schenken.

ich persönlich habe nach meinem vliesfilter sogar noch den patronen filter sitzen.
und ich wundere mich, was sich da manchmal noch an dreck ansammelt.:shock
jedenfalls bin damit auf der sicheren seite, das nach dem patronenfilter kein dreck an meinen helix-rieselfilter kommt.

peter der im übrigen der meinung ist, das man lieber verschiedene filtermedien verwenden sollte, weil jedes medium ein unterschiedliches milieu  für verschiedene bakterien bietet.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filterprojekt*

Also einer meiner Freunde hat einen gekauften Filter (Fa.?) mit Vortex vorne dran 
in einem Filterkeller neben seinem Goldfischteich (gesch100 m², max. 1,7 m tief) laufen.
Dieser hat einen Durchmesser von geschätzt 60 cm und eine Höhe von vielleicht 80 cm
(Boden konisch, wie beschrieben) und ich war wirkllich beeindruckt, 
wieviel der rausfängt und die nachfolgenden Stufen davon entlastet!

Mag ja sein, dass ein Monstervortex MEHR rausfängt,
aber zum Abfangen von siebverlegendem Grobschmutz (Laub, Halme, ...) 
scheint mir offensichlich ein kleinerer auch sehr geeignet.


----------



## wolfgang_m (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filterprojekt*

Hallo Helmut,

den Trommelfilter Eigenbau hatte ich auch schon gefunden. Ich hätte jetzt keine Kunststofftonne genommen, weil mir die Konstruktion eine wenig instabil scheint. Das faszinierende an diesem Beitrag ist aber die Einstellung des Erbauers. Der nimmt sich etwas vor, läßt sich nicht durch Querschüsse irritieren und bringt es zur Funktion. Und wenn es mit der Brechstange ist. Find ich gut.

Gruß,
Wolfgang


----------



## Digicat (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filterprojekt*

Servus Peter

Wir kommen jetzt zwar ein bisserl vom Thema ab .....

Beim recherchieren bin ich gerade über eine Aussage gestolpert die den Patronenfilter betrifft:



> es ist besser einen PF ohne Grobabscheidung zu betreiben ... denn die Feinteile dringen dann nicht in die Patronen zu tief ein, sondern werden durch die "Gröberen" Stoffe daran gehindert .... erleichter ungemein das säubern .....


Frei, aus dem gelesenen zitiert 


			
				Habs gefunden schrieb:
			
		

> Lobo har Recht.
> 
> Kommen im Patronenfilter noch gröβere Partikel an, so werden die schwerer in die Patronen eindringen können. Wenn du Glück hast, setzen sie sich am Boden dieser Filterkammer ab.
> 
> ...


Quelle
Es ging darum, eine Pumpe nach dem Vortex einzusetzen ....

Meiner Meinung genügt es bei Wolfgang diesen vorgeschlagenen Mamo-Vlieser einzusetzen ... Biokammer bräuchte er eigentlich nicht .... nur wo dann, bei einem Schwerkraftsystem, hin mit dem Wasser  .... ein Pumpenausfall und der Filterkeller ist geflutet ....

Nix gegen TF ... aber ein VF holt schon mehr raus .... hatte zu anbeginn meiner Koi-Schwimmteichplanung auch einen TF vorgesehen ..... aber ..... Spülpumpe/Magnetventil ... frostfrei Leitungswasserverlegung ... Spülwassersumpf/Kanalanschluß ... Spülgeräusch ....

All dies lies mich zum VF tendieren .... da nehm ich lieber die Kosten des Vlieses ..... vorallem haben sich die Preis sehr positiv entwickelt ....

Sorry Wolfgang ... war ein bisserl OT


----------



## maritim (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filterprojekt*

hallo hemut,

das ich ein großer vliesfilterfreund bin, dürfte ja jeden bekannt sein.
und darum wurde auch von mir die vlies- einkaufsgemeinschaft in leben gerufen, damit wir an günstige preise fürs vlies kommen.

ich gehöre aber nicht zu der fraktion, die nur auf einen trommelfilter oder vliefilter schwören.

ab einer gewissen teichgröße ist der trommel filter klar im vorteil.

darum kam auch meine anregung, das der themenstarter erst mit einem spaltsieb arbeiten sollte. egal ob trommel oder vliesfilter, beides ist eine stange geld!
nachrüsten kann man beide systeme, wenn man etwas geld gespart hat.
von mir kam auch der hinweis, das man öfter auch gebrauchte trommelfilter findet.

man wird auch sehen was die zeit bringt und vielleicht schwimmen beim themenstarter bald auch mehr fische im teich und dann ist es einfach besser , wenn man mehr reserven in sachen vorfilter hat.


----------



## Digicat (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filterprojekt*

Servus Peter

Ja, Peter das weiß ich und bin Dir dankbar, daß du mich, in diversen Diskussionen, zum VF geführt hast 

Welchen Vorteil siehst du beim TF bei grösseren Teichen ..... 

Smartpond bietet seinen 800er S für Schwimmteiche bis 120.000 Liter (500S = 60.000 Liter) an ... Koiteiche bis 60.000 Liter 

Bin der Meinung ist alles nur Sache des Flow ....


----------



## maritim (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filterprojekt*

hallo helmut,

du bekommst eine pn von mir, weil meine antwort den fred sprengen würde.
wäre einfach zuviel ot und es würde dem themenstarter nur verwirren.
werde in nächster zeit auch ein eigenes thema eröffnen, was sich mit teichgöße und besatz beschäftigt. 
und welcher der beiden systeme (tf und vf) für welchen teich das beste ist.


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filterprojekt*

Hallo Wolfgang,
zuallererst bin ich froh, dass hier viele Experten geschrieben haben!
Ich kann Dir zu meinem Teich sgen, dass ich eine Oase Optimax 10000 mit 65W Anschlußleistung betreibe. Damit habe ich (für den Winter muss ich mir noch Gedanken machen...) etwa 100,-€ Stromkosten im Jahr.
Aus diesem Grund habe ich Dir bis zu 25 m³/h geraten, weil das für Deine Teichgröße im überschaubaren Rahmen bleibt... .
Als zweites wirst Du bei genauem Lesen feststellen, dass eine lange Filterkette weniger produktiv als ein einzelner, gut aufgestellter Filter ist. Da mir Zeit und Erfahrung fehlt, will ich nicht gegen viele gut funktionierende Installationen anrennen.... .
Allein die Erwähnung TF und VF zeigen schon, dass ein paar Regentonnen zwar schön sind, aber gemessen an ihrem Platzbedarf (und den Kosten für die Verrohrung!) keine Wunder vollbringen. Mehrere der Dinge in Reihe erst recht nicht... .
Daher meine Empfehlung der Parallelschaltung. Gerade wenn Du erst mal einen weniger effektiven Vorfilter planst, wird das selbst bei einer weniger gut gleichmäßig durchströmten PF-Anlage wenig stören, weil die Filterfläche mehr als ausreichend ist. Und für Deine angepeilte Durchlußrate (also ~15 m³/h) wäre das ein klasse dimensionierter Filter!
Frag' ruhig die PF-Besitzer an, ich bin überzeugt von Deiner ersten Überlegung. Ein "Trommelfilter für Arme" ist klasse, da würde ich mich gerne 'reinhängen. Da bei mir effektiv 7 m³/h durchlaufen, reicht der SiFi anscheinend. Die __ Würmer, die sich am Sieb angesiedelt haben, halten dieses ausreichend frei. Aber ich bin ja erst am Anfang, über die Jahre lerne ich mehr... .
Lass die Behälter ruhig gerade sein. Wenn Du Bedenken hast, mit einer zentralen Schmutzabsaugung klarzukommen, dann mach' halt einen abgeschrägten Boden (z. B. Fließestrich im schief aufgestellten Behälter). Ein Schlammsauger kann auch von oben den Bodenschlamm absaugen, wenn Du ihm ein "Steigrohr" in den Behältern zum Anschluss spendierst. Auch wenn ich das hier noch nicht gesehen habe, dann kann ich Dir solche funktionierenden Installationen bestätigen... .


----------

